# How To Glaze A Melt Dish Crucible With Borax - VIDEO



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's a real time video on the process I use to glaze my melt dishes with borax:

https://youtu.be/NRHh_fqfQoE

Thanks!
kadriver


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice video, I have added it to my wiki under Glazing melting dish.  

I was fascinated by your torch, start and stop in an instance.

Göran


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 12, 2016)

Great job as usual Kadriver!


----------



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2016)

you guys are awsome - thank you!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 13, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> I was fascinated by your torch, start and stop in an instance.



Those automatic MAPP torches are quite handy. I treated myself to an early Christmas present a few weeks ago and bought a new one with the adjustable flame. I really, really like it. A small trickle of blue flame up to raging inferno with the turn of a knob. On full gas it throws a flame about twice that of my old one.

If work ever slows down I might be able to find time to melt with it! :?


----------

